# Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2



## Niza (30. Januar 2013)

*Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Tachjen.

welche ist die beste Zeichentrick- oder Animationsserie für Kinder eurer Meinung nach?

Ich mache direkt eine kleine Umfrage dazu.
 Mit mehreren Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Man kann auch mehrere Anklicken.
*
Das hier ist die überarbeitete version.*

50 ist das Maximum mehr geht in einer Umfrage nicht.

Alle anderen Serien bitte Sonstiges.

Danke im Vorraus für jede Beteiligung an der Umfrage.

Ich habe selber eine 7 Jahre alte Nichte und einen 5 Jahre alten Neffen 
und wenn ich teilweise gezwungender Maßen mitsehen muss was für komische und hohle Kinderserien es gibt dann frag ich mich, wo sind wir gelandet?

Ich finde die alten Serien am besten von Disney.

*Von welchen Serien würdet ihr abraten?*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Verdammt, schon abgestimmt. Mir fällt auf das Digimon, Dedektiv Conan und YU-GI-OH fehlen. 
[Digimon war bis zur dritten Staffel gut und YU-GI-OH bis zur 5ten, meine Meinung]


----------



## Festplatte (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Ich würde von allem abraten, außer von Duck Tales, Wickie, Löwenzahn und den Pinguinen! Vom Kikaninchen und dem Typen in dem pinken Shirt werden die Kinder wahrscheinlich schwu* und vom Rest einfach dumm!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Wickie, Pinguine von Madagascar, Das Küchenutensil, Kung Fu Panda und sonstiges:
Es fehlen aber viele Klassiker wie Fred Feuerstein, Tom & Jerry, Bugs Bunny, Captain Future, Charly Brown ( Peanuts ), Dr. Snuggles, Isnogud, die Schlümpfe, Sancho und Pancho, Sindbad, Alfred J Kwak, der rosarote Panther, Grisu der kleine Drache, Herr Rossi sucht sein Glück, Meister Eder und sein Pumuckl, Schweinchen Dick, Tim und Struppi, Urmel, Augsburger Puppenkiste, Woody Woodpecker...     


Etwas moderneres:
Biber Brüder, Lilo & Stitch, Aladdin, Timon & Pumba, Au Schwarte, Arielle die Meerjungfrau, Pet Alien, die Fraggles, Garfield, Jimmy Neutron, Oggy und die Kakerlaken, Thunderbirds, Wallace & Gromit, Bernard der Bär ( absoluter Kult )...


----------



## Lexx (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*



> Herr Rossi sucht sein Glück




Stressed Eric... ???

Sind aber beide eher für Erwachsene..


----------



## MonKAY (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Für Kinder sollten die Serien auf alle Fälle entweder Wissen, oder Werte vermitteln.
Von allem anderen wird man irgendwie doch panne. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung, bin mein eigenes Testsubjekt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Spongebob Schwammkopf liegt gleich auf mit Dragonball und One Piece? NEIN!!!!


----------



## BlackNeo (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, One Piece! xD
Ne, One Piece ist Shounen, also eher für Kinder ab 13, damit sie auch die Story verstehen, aber von der vermittlung von Werten genau so wie Dragonball oder Yu-Gi-Oh! jeder Zeichentrickserie überlegen ;D

Ducktales und Chip und Chap sind ganz gut, die anderen "alten" Disney Serien auch.
Aber die ganzen neuen Serien machen Kinder einfach nur dumm...


----------



## Lexx (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Die Sendung mit der Maus !


----------



## Supeq (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Was ist denn das für ne schlechte Auswahl?
He-Man, MASK, Transformers, Ghostbusters, Turtles und Dino-Riders fehlen !


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Kommt drauf an, wie man "besten" definiert. Wenn "besten" in der geistigen Abstumpfung und Verdummung der Kinder, dann definitv so ein Quatsch wie Sponge Bob, Yugi OH, Dragon Ball und wie der ganze restliche billig in China produzierte Super RTL Mist noch heist.
Wenn "besten" in Bildung von Kindern, Vermittlung von Werten und dem Verhalten in der Gesellschaft, dann kommt man um Dinge wie Sesamstraße, Sendung mit der Maus oder Löwenzahn etc. nicht herum.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

[x] Shaun das Schaf.


----------



## Soldyah (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Captain Planet , Saber Riders, Silver Hawks, HeMan, BraveStarr, Galaxy Rangers, ThunderCats, Mega Man... die waren cool


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Februar 2013)

@Toffelwurst: Bitte keine so extremen Verallgemeinerungen.

Du meinst Yu-Gi-Oh! Und Dragonball sei China-Mist? Das stimmt nicht. Es sind Animes, die kommen aus Japan. 

Außerdem vermitteln sie Werte wie Freundschaft und Vertrauen viel besser als die meisten Zeichentrickfilme von Disney (die ohne jeden Zweifel genial sind). In Japan wird jedes Kind mit Animes groß, extrem viele Erwachsene gucken sie, von verdummung dadurch zu sprechen ist einfach nur eine dumme Bemerkung über etwas, wovon du keine Ahnung hast. Schau die Animes erst mal selber bzw. lies die Mangas. 

Spongebob ist Ami-Mist, da kann ich dir zustimmen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2013)

Afaik sind einige Serien in DE im TV geschnitten und sind damit kein Programm für Kinder!


----------



## neflE (2. Februar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wickie, Pinguine von Madagascar, Das Küchenutensil, Kung Fu Panda und sonstiges:
> Es fehlen aber viele Klassiker wie Fred Feuerstein, Tom & Jerry, Bugs Bunny, Captain Future, Charly Brown ( Peanuts ), Dr. Snuggles, Isnogud, die Schlümpfe, Sancho und Pancho, Sindbad, Alfred J Kwak, der rosarote Panther, Grisu der kleine Drache, Herr Rossi sucht sein Glück, Meister Eder und sein Pumuckl, Schweinchen Dick, Tim und Struppi, Urmel, Augsburger Puppenkiste, Woody Woodpecker...
> 
> Etwas moderneres:
> Biber Brüder, Lilo & Stitch, Aladdin, Timon & Pumba, Au Schwarte, Arielle die Meerjungfrau, Pet Alien, die Fraggles, Garfield, Jimmy Neutron, Oggy und die Kakerlaken, Thunderbirds, Wallace & Gromit, Bernard der Bär ( absoluter Kult )...



Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Was ich echt gern geguckt habe und mein Bruder auch, war Simsalagrim, halt alle Grimm-Märchen. Noch mal Extra für Kinder aufgelegt und die Handlungen hinterfragt. 
Und Ducktales war auch Super, lief aber für uns zu Früh am Abend glaub ich.
Gut ist auch noch Schaun das Schaf, das guck ich gerad echt gern. Das ist auch irgendwie erst entstanden als ich schon nicht mehr in die Zielgruppe passte.

Und Wickie sollte jeder kennen 


Was ich noch geguckt hatte war noch die Gumibärenbande. Das grenzte schon fast an Verblödung, aber wir fanden es super. 

Ps: kannst deinen Neffen und deiner Nichte ja auch mal die Asterix-Filme näher bringen. 

Pps: mir Fällt noch ein. So eine Sendung die Flipper oder so hieß fand ich auch ganz toll. Und gab es Tabaluga auch im Fernsehen?


----------



## Niza (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*



neflE schrieb:


> Und Wickie sollte jeder kennen



Das Stimmt.
Ich kenne die Serie auch noch



neflE schrieb:


> Ps: kannst deinen Neffen und deiner Nichte ja auch mal die Asterix-Filme näher bringen.



Das werde ich auf jedenfall machen.



neflE schrieb:


> Und gab es Tabaluga auch im Fernsehen?



Tabaluga gibt es auch als Zeichentrickserie.

Hier mal ein paar Karaktere die ich noch kenne:

Arktos der Schneemann
Happy der Schneehase
Kayo das Kameleon
James der Pinguin und Diener von Arktos.


Das mit Simsamagrimm soll logischerweise Simsalagrimm heißen.
Da hat sich ein Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen.

Ich fand diese Serie auch immer schon gut.


Leider ist das maximum einer Umfrage 50 Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Deswegen alles andere Sonstiges.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## PhilSe (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

[X] SOUTH PARK !!!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie man "besten" definiert. Wenn "besten" in der geistigen Abstumpfung und Verdummung der Kinder, dann definitv so ein Quatsch wie Sponge Bob, Yugi OH, Dragon Ball und wie der ganze restliche billig in China produzierte Super RTL Mist noch heist.
> Wenn "besten" in Bildung von Kindern, Vermittlung von Werten und dem Verhalten in der Gesellschaft, dann kommt man um Dinge wie Sesamstraße, Sendung mit der Maus oder Löwenzahn etc. nicht herum.


 
Anime-Serien auf eine Stufe zu stellen mit Spongebob ist eine Beleidigung! 
 Ersetze YU-GI-OH durch Family Guy und DB durch American Dad (wobei die nicht aus dem Chinesischen Raum kommen) dann kannst du von Verdummung reden!


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Die Simpsons  ( Ich weiß man kann es nicht wählen)


----------



## Elthy (3. Februar 2013)

MLP:FiM!

Leider ist die deutsche Übersetzung totaler Mist, aber es werden Werte vermittelt, die nicht nur für Kinder gut sind...


----------



## Sraw (3. Februar 2013)

Duck Tales


----------



## Niza (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Duck Tales und Wicki liegen an der Spitze 

Danach folgt dann Biene Maja, Darkwing Duck , Gummibärenbande und Kapt'n Balu

Die ganzen alten Seriem liegen ganz gut.

Die sind ja auch ehrlich gesagt die besten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## YuT666 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Mr. Rossi, Lolek & Bolek ...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. März 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Da ich auch "Sonstiges" angekreuzt habe, werfe ich noch einige "Spielfilme" und Serien für Kinder/Jugendliche in den Raum, die *nicht* in die Rubrik "Zeichentrick" fallen:
- Neues vom Süderhof
- fabrixx und Schloss Einstein
- Ein Fall für TKKG

Von den Zeichentrickfilmen, die in der Umfrage nicht zur Auswahl stehen, finde ich Fred Feuerstein und Asterix am besten


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Happy Tree Friends.  

JOKE!!!

SOnst ist in my little pony ne menge versteckt was Kinder nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Infin1ty (17. März 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Ich glaube jede Serie die neben Spass auch noch eine (für das Alter angemessene) Botschaft
vermittelt ist perfekt für Kinder. Und das tun heutige Kinderserien leider teilweise nicht mehr.

Deswegen sehe ich beispielsweise Dragonball ziemlich weit oben,
oder (eher für Mädchen, aber nicht zwingend) Sailor Moon.
Ansonsten sind die Sachen von Disney (Duck Tales und co.)
ideal, genau so Wickie und Biene Maja.

Mit den Serien bin ich aufgewachsen. (Ja auch Sailor Moon,
und das als Junge )

Edit: Nils Holgersson wurde vergessen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (17. März 2013)

Nils Holgerson, Michel aus Lünneburg oder wie das heißt und Tim und Struppi haben mir immer sehr gefallen. Mit den Tim und Struppi Comics habe ich auch angefangen gerne zu Lesen (neben den drei ???).


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Ich kann nicht glauben das sich My Little Pony- Friendship is Magic Erwachsenen anschauen.

In der Liste fehlt Der rosarote Panther, die mit dem deutschen Kommentar imho deutlich besser sind als ohne.


----------



## Niza (2. April 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Die ganzen alten Zeichentrickserien sind und bleiben einfach die besten.

Da können die neuen einfach nicht mithalten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## shinobi2611 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Ich würde Invader Zim empfehlen  auch die ALTEN Turtles und Dino Riders kann ich empfehlen. Die komischen Neuauflagen von einigen Serien finde ich doch sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Gut fand ich die Top 7 in der obigen Umfrage und vor allem noch folgende

für 12-
Es war einmal der Mensch
Es war einmal das Leben
Digimon (Staffel 1  u. 2)
für 12+
One Piece
für 16+
Bleach (Staffel 1 u. eventuell 3)


----------



## Florian97450 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Es war einmal der Mensch
Es war einmal das Leben

halte ich für absolut perfekt. Gibt eigentlich nix besseres. Informativ, spannend und lehrreich.


----------



## Holdie (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Caillou, meine Kids wollen nichts anderes sehen. Sind 2 und 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Da fehlt ganz klar Invader Zim 

Und selbstverständlich Es war einmal der Mensch, Es war einmal das Leben noch dazu. Das sollte jedes Kind gesehen haben


----------



## TashParker240 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Ohne mir auch nur die Vorschläge anzusehen, _Biene Maja_! Aber die alte Serie, nicht dieser neue animierte Rotz! Feivel war auch klasse, oder He-Man.^^

Das war wenigstens noch ein vernünftige und gute Zeichentrickserie, nicht so Quatsch, wie heute Spongebob.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Mai 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> für 16+
> Bleach (Staffel 1 u. eventuell 3)



Bei nem Anime sollte man sich schon alle Folgen anschauen, bei Bleach kann man ein paar Filler auslassen, aber den Rest doch bitte komplett schauen. 

Ich habe als ich klein war immer Yu-Gi-Oh!, Digimon, Fullmetal Alchimist und One Piece geschaut^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*



> Bei nem Anime sollte man sich schon alle Folgen anschauen, bei Bleach kann man ein paar Filler auslassen, aber den Rest doch bitte komplett schauen.


Ich glaube ich hab mich dar bei den Staffenummern vertan. Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus die Bounto-Saga (Filler) auszulassen. Ich dachte das wäre Staffel 2, aber da habe ich mich geirrt.



> Ich habe als ich klein war immer Yu-Gi-Oh!, Digimon, Fullmetal Alchimist und One Piece geschaut^^


Stimmt, Fullmetal Alchemist könnte man noch dazunehmen. Ist auch gut.


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

also in der ersten Digimon Staffel da wurde noch werte vermittelt 

und natürlich The Bugs Bunny Show


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Dragonball ist eig. nichts für Kinder.
Uncut ist es schon erschreckend was die Asiaten Ihren Kindern vorspielen. Ich will gar nicht wissen was bei Pokemon weggeschnitten wurde.


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Da fehlt eindeutig: Darkwing Duck ! und Alvin und die Chipmunks


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Robin Hood


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Absoluter Kult wäre auch noch der kleine Maulwurf und La Linea


----------



## mds51 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche ist(sind) die besten Zeichentrick- und Animationsserie(n) für Kinder? v2*

Definitiv die Pinguine 
King Julian


----------

